# What did u do this sunday?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Maybe you did the garden? Maybe you went to the seaside? Maybe you stood about in a field talking about what type dump valves you have and if your wheels are replicas or not? Or maybe you went to the Goodwood Festval of Speed like us and had what i thought was possibly one of the most amazing motorsport days i have ever been to..... Â  Â ;D

Being so close to the cars when they start up in the pits that you can smell the petrol and not be able to hear afterwards. Cars from 1900 to the present day from every genre of motorsport, F1 cars, Le Mans cars, Rally cars, Touring cars, you name it, it was there!!!! Jenson Button, David Couthard, Jackie Stewart, Stirling Moss, Alex McNish. WOW, what a day!! Â 

Here are a VERY few of the highlights from the 128meg used up over the day Â  ......

Video clips, from the 120 taken:-

Original Ford GT40

McNish doing donuts

Michael Schumachers Original Benneton

Schumachers Ferrari from last season

Pics, a small selection :-


----------



## SMUDGER (May 17, 2003)

Im with you on this one mate.words alone cannot describe what a top day out this was.thought the guys that really tried in the old f1 cars were the nutts.thought the gt porsche looked sooooo cool.best part of the day was master button screaming of the line.......how loud was that!!!!
Great pics ;D


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Did the Goodwood Festival of Speed in 94, 96, 97, 98, 99, 00 and 01 and started to loose interest so given it a miss for the last couple of years.

Having said that the event is superb


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

No TTs then ;D 

Moley


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Makes my afternoon at the pub seem quite boring now...............


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Kev, what it your first time, and did you make a mess in your pants? 

Clive


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Kev,

I though you and Rob were doing some driving, being "drivers" and not "polishers". I didn't realise you was standing around watching cars drive by.

 Â ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Kev,
> 
> I though you and Rob were doing some driving, being "drivers" and not "polishers". I didn't realise you was standing around watching cars drive by.
> 
> Â ;D


Excellant Paul !


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Smudger : Yeah i have to agree, Jenson lighting up those rear tyres was defo a highlight, the noise was awesome!!! Â 

Mighty : This year was the 10th anniversary and they pulled all the stops out for it apparantly. Rob and Stu both said it was 10x better than previous years. It being my first time, i couldn't compare, but if previous years were only half as good as that, they would still be worth going to. 

Moley : Quite a few in the car parks!!!! 

Clive : Yes it was my first time, and yes very nearly!!!!  ;D

scoTTy : The word 'polisher' was Rob not me, i made it clear from the start that standing in a field talking 'TT's' really isn't my bag, sorry.  Rob and Stu think the same as me, so we decided to go elsewhere for our jollies. Oh and the drive there and back was just as entertaining


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like i should really make the effort to go next year ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well Kevin you really did miss a super day at Burghley, lots of people were asking after you .
A real good turn out and I think nuTTs said 105 TT's .
Not enough time in the day to talk to everyone !

I will be going to Goodwood for the full 3 day Revival event taking a 1955 Bristol 405, great fun we all dress up in period stuff , get to go round the track with a chum who hand builds Aluminium race car bodies in an newly bodied BRM ! WOW. We also get some corporate hospitality as my B.I.Law owns a mag called the Grocer so we get fancy seats and Veuve Cliquot till it comes out our ears (dont drink it of course just clean out me lugholes with it.) Action packed 3 days is gonna be incredible. Robbie Coltrane (Tony MacMillan to his old mates) will be with us too will see if the stories about his bottle of scotch a day are true ! Â  8)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

If someone can post the dates of Goodwood next year we can make sure the TTOC event doesnt clash..

Oh and any other motorsport events you think we need to avoid... ;D

L


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Kev - couldn't agree more mate...great day....good guys! Maahles, Giles, Hiles and Wiles  

Great drive down but was followed by some ass in a TT.......









"ooh look, there's a steering wheel" (surprising that, on a car  )









Great to see the car we saw winning the GTS Le Mans category in the flesh.........













































Senna's F1 car.a better pic than Kev's IMO 


















Renault's 2003 car as driven by McNish - one of only 2 teams (Toyota being the other) to bring this years car) Amazing detail - look under the first engine cover flap and that's where all the internals are packed in and finish off - all the rest is covered by bodywork!








































































Again, great to see the 2 cars we watched hooning round Le Mans for 24 hours in the flesh....




































Spyker Le Mans car.what a noise


















A poor attempt to capture DC up at the top of the hill, in "doughnut paddock"!



























Jenson Button "pre-multiple doughnuts"........









Jenson DURING multiple doughnuts.....









Same for McNish.............









.........who lost execution points cos he went on the grass ;D









McNish being interviewed by Louise Goodman


















Probably one of the best pictures of the day IMO - the BAR with the engine cover off- when you see this up close, the packaging and attention to detail is secind to none......no wonder the lap times are so close



























Then compare it with Honda's McLaren entry from late 80's......



























Ralph Firman to finish off the day (he's tall BTW) 









img URL img

One very happy group of mates.picture to be posted shortly!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Cool pics. One of the best motoring events. Anywhere.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Nice pics - I've been "told" that we're going next year. I think it's coz she saw a Ferrari badge! :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well thats why she got a red car then !

Want some Ferrari decals then mate ?

PS Next time I shout stop that car I mean stop that car ! There was half a tree under your rear end


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for that! It might have ignited and acted like a fuse! ;D

P.S. Don't rush on the stickers! :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What ?.........................

No " Special BRANCH Jokes " :

Just when you were about to LEAF

Kate didnt TWIG what I was shouting for

Well we got to the ROOT of the problem

Sorry I had to BARK at your misses

You drove off so quick I SAWDUST flying

:


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm gonna go next year. My wife could have even got me discounted tickets through her work - but I did not know what the Goodwood festivel of speed was  I thought it was something to do with taking drugs ;D

Nice pictures!

W.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> I'm gonna go next year. Â My wife could have even got me discounted tickets through her work - but I did not know what the Goodwood festivel of speed was  Â I thought it was something to do with taking drugs ;D
> 
> Nice pictures!
> 
> W.


Festival of drugs LOL Hee hee ! Nice one Amir !


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

It was alright, I suppose..


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Didn't you buy anything Rob?


----------

